# Happy Holidays



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Wishing everyone a Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

kajira said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy Holidays!!!!


What a nice idea!

Happy Holidays!

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, I to want to wish everyone a safe and Happy Holiday. I know that some will have a rough one and I am so sorry but know that their are a lot of people on here thinking about you and wishing you well.


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

I want to wish everyone a happy Holiday.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## greenbaglady (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll be the one to dare say it: Merry Christmas everyone  
I think we'll be holed up at home for the next few days--we're about to get dumped on with a foot of snow and blizzard winds tnight! 
Yikes!!
So safe travels to everyone who are trekking out this weekend.


----------



## annerz (Dec 26, 2007)

happy holidays, as well!
enjoy this season's long vacation! lol. ;p


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a wondeful time with the wife. She made christmas dinner, first time she has cooked for me in a long time and it came out perfect.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

My wife and her sister cooked one of the best Christmas dinners I've ever had. It was amazing!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

One other happy note All the presents I got my wife she loves and has been using quite a bit, the kids where happy with their presents as well.

draconis


----------



## miss.kitty (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy belated holidays everyone. I hope you all have wonderful New Years as well.


----------



## debrajean (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone have any romantic New Years eve plans?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing is in stone but I think the wife is trying to plan something for us.

draconis


----------



## miss.kitty (Oct 30, 2007)

debrajean said:


> Anyone have any romantic New Years eve plans?


My husband and I are going to a semi-formal party at his uncle & aunts house. It's not _really_ romantic, but this is the first new years he has had off in 3 years. So it's the first year in a long time that I don't get to spend it alone. My mother in law is going to take care of the baby, so I get to have a little time being an adult again, not just a mommy. heh. So I am excited about it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

miss.kitty said:


> My husband and I are going to a semi-formal party at his uncle & aunts house. It's not _really_ romantic, but this is the first new years he has had off in 3 years. So it's the first year in a long time that I don't get to spend it alone. My mother in law is going to take care of the baby, so I get to have a little time being an adult again, not just a mommy. heh. So I am excited about it.


It sounds like you really miss the romance in the relationship have you talked to him about it, and could the two of you find someone to sit for a day a week so that you can "date" again?

draconis


----------



## 3plus3 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well we had a great Christmas, didn't do much at all for New Years and am looking forward to a wonderful 08


----------

